# Using an Android Tablet as a PC Display?



## GrumpyGamer123 (Apr 29, 2019)

I have an android tablet with a large 14-inch display (Virgin Media Telly Tablet) that I would like to re-purpose as a computer display. The thing is I need it to work as seamlessly as possible, ideally just like a TV, as I am intending to use it for a relative who has little computer knowledge. I am fine to do the initial set up for them, but after that I really need it to work with just a couple of easy steps to be any good. 

I know programs for this exist, but have no knowledge of them or their set up. However, I notice most assume the Android device is a secondary display. However, I am looking to make the Android device the primary (and ideally only) display once set up, is this possible? The reason is I want to stream a game from Steam to the tablet and games generally will only output to the main display by default. The game is slow paced, so minor lag or delay is acceptable. The computer is in the same room, so will be using the game pad and keyboard from that, so I only need the tablet to be a ‘dumb’ display (with sound), I don’t need any touch functionality at all. 

Ideally wireless would be best, but it may be possible to run a long USB lead as I have read that wired can be a lot smoother and higher resolution (the tablet is full HD so would be nice to use its full resolution). 

Has anyone had any experience with using an Android phone or tablet as a computer display and how did you find it? Is there one program that works particularly well for this task? 

So to sum up is it a practical and simple solution to use an Android device as a primary display like this for (casual) gaming, or would I be better off selling the desktop PC and saving for a low-end laptop instead and playing the games directly on the there? 

Thank you in advance for any replies.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 29, 2019)

Eeeeeerrrrrrrr from my experience this has been done before. you would need to install some software on your pc to set it up as a server but once the app on android and PC are paired, you can use the tablet to control the PC.

I cant remember the name of the app but it does exist.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 29, 2019)

Unified remote.
You have to have a tablet that can reproduce the display resolution of the monitor though.
Not sure if it's still feature rich or available but also Remotr.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Just buy a cheap monitor and hook that up, forget the tablet, it's too small to be practical as a monitor anyway.


----------



## GrumpyGamer123 (Apr 29, 2019)

"Just buy a cheap monitor and hook that up, forget the tablet, it's too small to be practical as a monitor anyway. "

I have a spare monitor I could use but the reason I am suggesting the tablet instead is because I don't want wires trailing across the room between the PC and the display as it is in a living room setting rather than a conventional PC at a desk. I could maybe hide a thin USB cable for the tablet but no chance of hiding the mains power cable and DVI cable for a monitor sadly....


----------



## vega22 (Apr 29, 2019)

Vysor is an app that does it across usb.

But you can get wireless hdmi and only have 1 cable to a real monitor and get about the same input lag and a better screen.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 5, 2019)

Google chrome remote desktop. Thats the most reliable one i found. Its has decent latency as well.

I use this as a PC remote as well.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 5, 2019)

de.das.dude said:


> Google chrome remote desktop. Thats the most reliable one i found. Its has decent latency as well.
> 
> I use this as a PC remote as well.


I have'nt got games to work on it, though I have not tried too hard either.


----------



## advanced3 (May 6, 2019)

Get a cheap laptop and  a Steam Link.


----------



## remixedcat (May 6, 2019)

get a VNC server/ client and use that. I use tight vnc server/clent on windows. lots of choices for android clients.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 6, 2019)

Caring1 said:


> Just buy a cheap monitor and hook that up, forget the tablet, it's too small to be practical as a monitor anyway.


Not to mention the latency imposed by the extra processing needed to pull off using it.


----------



## remixedcat (May 6, 2019)

Oh I just found this as well: https://www.amazon.com/1303i-Touchscreen-Portable-Monitor-MiniDisplay/dp/B00XK5A502 would be even better. touchscreen as well and works with 3 different connections


----------



## biffzinker (May 6, 2019)

How about this Acer 21.5" 1080P 75Hz IPS monitor for $90?
https://www.amazon.com/Acer-SB220Q-Ultra-Thin-Frame-Monitor/dp/B07CVL2D2S

This looks to be an interesting option.
https://www.amazon.com/Portable-Res...1_14?keywords=portable+monitor&qid=1557122060


----------



## remixedcat (May 6, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> This looks to be an interesting option.
> https://www.amazon.com/Portable-Resolution-Ultralight-Speakers-Compatible/dp/B07HQG6JKQ/ref=mp_s_a_1_14?keywords=portable+monitor&qid=1557122060



basically what I posted.. lol.. but yeah the portable monitor seems like the more elegant solution for this. less kludgy


----------



## biffzinker (May 6, 2019)

remixedcat said:


> basically what I posted.. lol.. but yeah the portable monitor seems like the more elegant solution for this. less kludgy


But it's only $160 for no touch or $230 for touch.


----------

